# penn peerless no.9 ?????



## ymmij

i have two of these reels i am not shore what type of rod i should set them up with. what type of fishing they would be good for. 

thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*# 9*

I have mine on 6-7 ft rods and use them on the pier. Great pier reels.
I have also used them for trolling for spanish.

Darin


----------



## Cerberus

Finger_Mullet said:


> I have mine on 6-7 ft rods and use them on the pier. Great pier reels.
> I have also used them for trolling for spanish.
> 
> Darin


How well do these cast?

I have wanted to pick one up for a long time, but I have never cast one.


----------



## bstarling

Cerberus said:


> How well do these cast?
> 
> I have wanted to pick one up for a long time, but I have never cast one.


You probably shouldn't use less than 20lb line on them The spool tolerances are on the loose side and smaller stuff can get inside and make a mess. Using 20 on a 10 foot rod a good caster can easily throw all the string off of em. They actually do cast pretty well, but they are old school and don't have any sort of cast control to speak of. I've got several of them along with a couple of 209's and a 109. They were my goto's for many a year. I'd only grab my squidder if I was drum fishing, otherwise it was one of those and my 302 Mitchell.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## sprtsracer

The original had a plastic spool. The 9F has a 2 3/8 " stand and the 9S has a 2 11/16 " stand. The 9MF and 9MS have the same stands as well as chromed brass spools. The new 9M has an aluminum spool. It's stand Part # 30N-9 is 2 7/16 " long. It has a 3.1:1 gear ratio, stainless pinion and bronze alloy main gear, and is rated for 275 yards of 15 lb. test. Even though it's Penn's smallest levelwind, its a pretty rugged little reel. Great reel for the pier.


----------



## Fishman

Use for flounder fishing on a boat. Some people will cast them Im not sure they were designed for casting but it is doable. Nice reel for bottom fishing.


----------



## JFord56

I have one on an 8' berkley big game rod. I use it for pier and bottom fishing.
I love it - a real flounder winch.:beer: It's a level wind and so - so to cast.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Levelwind*

Strip the levelwind off and cast it. I can let her loose without the levelwind. However the levelwind helps to keep the reel undercontrol.

Mine makes all kind of noises when it turns up.
Kinda like a squidder. You can hear the bearings whine.

Darin


----------



## bstarling

Finger_Mullet said:


> Strip the levelwind off and cast it. I can let her loose without the levelwind. However the levelwind helps to keep the reel undercontrol.
> 
> Mine makes all kind of noises when it turns up.
> Kinda like a squidder. You can hear the bearings whine.
> 
> Darin


Darin is being modest. He is one of those that can throw most of the string off one of the old no. 9's. They only make lots of noises when they are flying fast with all the string gettin off in a hurry.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## ymmij

hey thanks for the replies, how much of a differences is it with the level wind vs. with out it.


----------



## Cerberus

Finger_Mullet said:


> Strip the levelwind off and cast it. I can let her loose without the levelwind. However the levelwind helps to keep the reel undercontrol.
> 
> Mine makes all kind of noises when it turns up.
> Kinda like a squidder. You can hear the bearings whine.
> 
> Darin


No, I want the level wind. I have plenty of conventionals without levelwinds.

I just want a small LW that I can abuse, get dunked with, etc. but will still cast reasonably well.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Levelwind*

Leave it on. It will still cast decent, not like a 525mag though. You need to tear it apart and clean it really well. Oil it and put it back together. If it is not smooth, repeat. A buddy of mine took one and when it came home it was better than new. I think I gave it to Bstarling for some work he did on my squidder. Maybe not, I possibly gave him one that would not cast good!!

And she will take some abuse!!! The only problem I have had out of them are the levelwind worm gear. The pin gets worn and it does not work properly. Replace it and she is good to go.

Darin


----------



## Cerberus

Finger_Mullet said:


> Leave it on. It will still cast decent, not like a 525mag though. You need to tear it apart and clean it really well. Oil it and put it back together. If it is not smooth, repeat. A buddy of mine took one and when it came home it was better than new. I think I gave it to Bstarling for some work he did on my squidder. Maybe not, I possibly gave him one that would not cast good!!
> 
> And she will take some abuse!!! The only problem I have had out of them are the levelwind worm gear. The pin gets worn and it does not work properly. Replace it and she is good to go.
> 
> Darin


That's good info to know, thanks.

I have a 525 Mag and it sucks having to tear it down if it gets dunked. I have a couple other old Penns and they will take a real beating and still survive with minimal maintenance. 

I really only need to thing to cast 50-80yds, so If I can find one with the aluminum spool I'll pick it up.

I'm also looking for a Penn 200 or 155 or 160 for the same kind of rough duty fishing.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Levelwind*

They are only like $20 on e-bay. Mine has the chrome/brass spool. If you leave the levelwind on it you can cast it. The levelwind keeps it in check.

Darin


----------



## Cerberus

Finger_Mullet said:


> They are only like $20 on e-bay. Mine has the chrome/brass spool. If you leave the levelwind on it you can cast it. The levelwind keeps it in check.
> 
> Darin


Good to know. Those with the brass spool are usually cheaper. For some reason, so are 209's.


----------



## bstarling

Finger_Mullet said:


> Leave it on. It will still cast decent, not like a 525mag though. You need to tear it apart and clean it really well. Oil it and put it back together. If it is not smooth, repeat. A buddy of mine took one and when it came home it was better than new. * I think I gave it to Bstarling *for some work he did on my squidder. Maybe not, I possibly gave him one that would not cast good!!
> Darin


I'm sure you meant to give me the pos, but it was the goodun. Throws a mile, maybe a little less. 

All kidding aside, the no.9 is plain simple. NO ball bearings or any of the highfalutin stuff. Basic and simple. Gshivar, a friend of mine, told me of a guy that used one to catch specks on Mirroluers with one. He said the guy would drop it in the sand and then wash it off in the salt water and keep on fishing.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Cerberus

bstarling said:


> All kidding aside, the no.9 is plain simple. NO ball bearings or any of the highfalutin stuff. Basic and simple. Gshivar, a friend of mine, told me of a guy that used one to catch specks on Mirroluers with one. He said the guy would drop it in the sand and then wash it off in the salt water and keep on fishing.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


That's it exactly!

One handle, two gears, two bushings. 

Almost nothing to go wrong.


----------



## ymmij

sounds like the 9# is a pretty tough reel. cant wight to use them.thanks again.


----------



## Charlie2

*Penn Reels*

I fished for everything with Penn 9 reels for years. I don't know what became of them but if you can get one, buy it.

I was perusing a Penn catalog when they mentioned a Penn Mag 10. It was interesting and I bought it. It has magnets, a 4:1 gear ratio and a levelwind. I use it for surf fishing and it will cast all the line out. I don't know whether or not they still offer them,since I have received some very generous offers for mine. I find it just as reliable as the 9.

I still use the Squidders(Magged) for all around fishing. C2


----------



## sprtsracer

Charlie2 said:


> I fished for everything with Penn 9 reels for years. I don't know what became of them but if you can get one, buy it.
> 
> I was perusing a Penn catalog when they mentioned a Penn Mag 10. It was interesting and I bought it. It has magnets, a 4:1 gear ratio and a levelwind. I use it for surf fishing and it will cast all the line out. I don't know whether or not they still offer them,since I have received some very generous offers for mine. I find it just as reliable as the 9.
> 
> I still use the Squidders(Magged) for all around fishing. C2


Not made anymore but still available on Ebay. Only problem is, just like the squidders, they command a higher price than the Jigmasters, 9's, 109, 209, 309, etc. If you can get one in halfway decent shape for $40, you're lucky, but still a bargain.


----------



## Rockstar

I got one on a 6ft. boat rod... fun little rod for trollin' stripers.


----------



## jimmy z

I was using one last season, casting eels and plugs. I got decent distance, and when I hooked up with 30" bass it brought 'em right in.


----------



## ymmij

jimmy z said:


> I was using one last season, casting eels and plugs. I got decent distance, and when I hooked up with 30" bass it brought 'em right in.


what type of rod are you using


----------



## JFord56

The old Penns are tough reels. I've had an old 209 for years. Use to pin rig for kings off the piers with it and shark fish some with it. I got my Penn9 for $30 brand new in box at a pawn shop just browsing around one day. Wash it and oil it - tough as nails. My go to outfit. Sptracer mentioned the Mag10's. My brother has two on 7' hvy action rods for stripers and catfish, and pier fishing. He got them from Cabelas years ago. Not enough money around to buy them from him. He loves them. They hold a bit more line than the 9 and easier to cast. 
The 9 will get it out there if you are a good conventional reel caster. I knew several old timers on the pier, years ago, that could spool one in casting contest. Sometimes the fishing would be slow, late in the day, many beers gone:beer:, and someone would make a sorry cast. Someone would crack on them about the cast and - look out - it's on then. Well - put your money where your mouth is you old fart.  Bring it on! I've got a $20 on it you old bag. I've watched them and laughed until I had tears in my eyes before. Some screaming cast and funniest trash talking ever. Good times!


----------



## Charlie2

*Penn Reels*

Watch those 'old farts'. One may be a 'ringer' waiting for a sucker bet!

Keeps one in bait and beer $$. I myself; am an 'old fart', not a 'ringer' but have been known to accept donations from suckers. The regulars know better.

I fish with a hot rod Mag 10 which will spool during a cast. C2


----------



## fishedn

what size line you run on that hot rod mag 10?


----------



## Charlie2

*Penn 10 Line*

I really don't know. It's some kind of braid in 30 lb; I think. It is still strong and casts well, so I won't change it too soon. I do use a mono backing.

I am going to try some kind of copolymer probably Tritanium Plus as I have it on my other reels and it works. The reason that it casts so well is that as I do on all of my new reels, remove, boil out the bearings and apply good reel oil. I also put gear lapping compound in the gears then run it for a while using an electric drill. I clean all the compound off and apply a scant coat of reel grease. I remove the levelwind and replace it with a machined bar to keep the frame straight. I also install another magnet beside the original.

All in all, it makes a good reel better. Smooth as silk and will cast like a dream.

You can this on all baitcasting reels to improve their performance.


----------



## kingfish

you got anymore of those bars, i could use a couple, i'll trade u something neat, or do the boring money thing.


----------



## jimmy z

ymmij said:


> what type of rod are you using


A Daiwa Sealine X 10' caster. Rated to 6 ozs, but I think 2-3ozs is the best weight for that rod.


----------



## Finny

*penn ten*

is the worst reel penn ever made don't buy one on ebay i had 4 of em:beer:
the 9 is a great reel buy those or the 140 or the 500 those 500'd are great reels:beer: you want a level wind get one of dem abu's dem Swede's make great level winds fogetabout dem 10s:beer:


----------



## Charlie2

*Penn 10s*

Finny;

What don't you dislike about the Mag 10? Is it the levelwind? I didn't particularly like the levelwind either, and put the bar in its place. I've had no problems since.

I did have two or three of them around here and will look. They were easy to turn and bore for screws. I made them from anodized aluminum and colored them with a Magic Marker. Looks pretty cool; gold on black. C2


----------



## Penn Vaughan

The #9, #109, #209 and #309 are bottom fishing reels. The #9 and #109 are basically for pier and jetty drop fishing. The 209 and 309 are more of a headboat type of reel. Nothing impresive about any of them. The only good things is that parts are still available. I have repaired hundreds of them.


----------



## Al Kai

I just bought a Penn 10 mag. 
I put 20lb test on it and cast two once sinkers, I love this reel.

Thanks Charlie2. Reading you're posts made me want one. You're right about this reel.


----------



## seajay

Charlie2, Do you have just the Level Wind Parts for a Penn 10? I am in need of.Wanting to change mine back to a L/W.


----------



## Charlie2

*Mag 10 Levelwind*



seajay said:


> Charlie2, Do you have just the Level Wind Parts for a Penn 10? I am in need of.Wanting to change mine back to a L/W.


I can't imagine why, but it's your call. Ir's rare to see one with a LW unless it's an original. I made and sold dozens of the conversion bars. I think that I sent the last of my stash to Gowge. I don't know what he did with them.

I bought some Aluminum stock, cut it to length then drilled and tapped the ends for screws. They looked OK au natural, but I colored them with Magic Marker(alcohol )pens, My gold one still looks pretty good and it's been hard used and put up wet. Purple looks cool!

My LW parts are in a coffee can, comingled(to put it mildly) with many other odd reel parts. I will go and see if I can pick them out, but won't promise anything. C2


----------



## seajay

Thanks Charlie. Just wanted to build back to original.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Charlie2

*Levelwinds*

I looked through my 'can' and can't really determine what part goes with what reel.

Maybe some kind soul who is better organized than me can help you out with that levelwind.. Sorry! C2


----------



## seajay

Thanks again Charlie. I just ordered parts from Scotts.:fishing::beer:


----------

